# Andato a monte



## Churchil

Salve, quale credete che sarebbe la traduzione più adatta di quest'espressione, che per il contesto in cui l'ho vista significa "guasto", più o meno. Concretamente l'ho trovata nel libro "I pilastri della terra" e fa riferimento a un matrimonio che non si portò a termine perché la ragazza rifiutò il cavaliere: "_Le nozze andate a monte_".


----------



## infinite sadness

Le nozze fallirono.


----------



## gatogab

> "_Le nozze andate a monte_".


 
Las bodas se fueron a la punta del cerro.

gg


----------



## Churchil

Dunque, la miglior traduzione sarebbe "_El matrimonio fracasado/fallido_", no?



gatogab said:


> Las bodas se fueron a la punta del cerro.
> 
> gg



Vaya, no conocía esa expresión, supongo que también se podría decir "La boda se fuea tomar por culo" pero suena demasiado basto.


----------



## neutrino2

In realtà "nozze andate a monte" sono nozze che non si sono nemmeno celebrate. Cioè, sono fallite prima di iniziare .


----------



## gatogab

Churchil said:


> Vaya, no conocía esa expresión, supongo que también se podría decir "La boda se fuea tomar por culo" pero suena demasiado basto.


 
Se podría decir en mil modos, uno más o menos vulgar del otro.
Sin embargo, ya que *monte = cerro*, encaja mejor.
gg


----------



## Churchil

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> In realtà "nozze andate a monte" sono nozze che non si sono nemmeno celebrate. Cioè, sono fallite prima di iniziare .


Giusto, sennò sarebbe: _"matrimonio andato a monte"_

gg


----------



## maria nicola

Ir al traste?


----------



## Neuromante

maria nicola said:


> Ir(se) al traste?



De todos modos, sí como dicen otros italianos el matrimonio ni siquiera llegó a celebrarse no sirve. Esta expresión se aplica también para cosas que estaban funcionando. ("Traste" creo que es un eufemismo para "culo")


----------



## maria nicola

http://www.1de3.com/2008/05/28/dare-al-traste/

corominas dixit.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yo dirìa:

El matrimonio se convertì en un fracaso.

El matrimonio saliò mal.

El matrimonio se llevò calabazas. 

El matrimonio se fue al traste 

El matrimonio se fue al carajo.

o simplemente 

El matrimonio fracasò totalmente o se arruinò. 


Espero ayudarte. Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

maria nicola said:


> http://www.1de3.com/2008/05/28/dare-al-traste/
> 
> corominas dixit.



Esta entrada habla de "Dar" al traste, no de "Irse" al traste. Una forma es transitiva y la otra intransitiva.

Con "Dar" la persona hace que algo fracase.
Con "Irse" es la misma persona quien fracasa.


En el hilo se está hablando de "Andare a monte (Le nozze)" así que es "Irse" en caso contrario sería "Mandare a monte"
"Luigi mando a monte il matrimonio"
"Le noze andate a monte"

Creo que el debate ha empezado porque hemos pasado de "Nozze" a "Matrimonio" que se refiere tanto a las "Nozze" propiamente dichas como al posterior periodo previo al divorcio.


----------



## Lula_

Hola a todos,

una pregunta: decir que el matrimonio salió mal / fracasó no tiene el sentido de que se separaron después del matrimonio? No estaría mejor hablar de "boda"? En italiano significa que la boda ni siquiera fue celebrada.

Saluti


----------



## Riveritos

Yo diría "la boda se canceló".


----------

